
Learning to ranking with xCLiMF python - timotta
http://programandosemcafeina.blogspot.com/2017/09/learning-to-ranking-with-xclimf-python.html
======
rafaelpena
Muito interessante e muito bem explicado. Parabéns!!

------
asogra
Ótimo!

